# First Tom Down!



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I was finally able to bag my first turkey this morning! This is my first season chasing turkeys so it's been a good learning curve. 

We set up on a trail the birds had been using every morning right off the roost, but this morning we got to our set up at 5:50 and they were already off the roost and across a creek. We of course couldn't hunt the side they were on, so we sat down and watched them trying to figure what to do. There was 1 strutting tom, about 5 jakes, and probably 20 hens or so. We were hoping to be able to peel off a jake or something so we put out our decoys of 2 hens and 1 jake off to the side of us and starting calling. 

The big tom came to the edge of the creek and strutted up, luckily we faced the decoys at us rather than in his direction (thanks to whoever gave that tip). He strutted and paced up and down the creek for 20 minutes or so but wouldn't leave the big flock. We started being a bit more aggressive on the call and I'll be danged, that tom flew over the creek to about 80 yards and started gobbling. He started strutting again and just sat there for another 10 minutes or so. Eventually all the hens and jakes flew over the creek as well and that Tom pushed all the hens and jakes into the decoys while he sat at about 50 yards still in strut, just watching. The hens and jakes were 10-15 yards from us right in the decoys when the tom finally gave in. He came in on a string and we smoked him at 25 yards. 

It really reminded me of elk hunting when the herd bull won't break cover and pushes all his cows and what not out. It was cool. He has a 9 inch bird and a bit over an inch spurs. I was hoping for a better picture but the shadows and what not made it next to impossible to get a good one early this morning.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree that turkey hunting is a lot like elk hunting (except you don't have to pack heavy quarters out of deep canyons when you're done.) 

Congrats on your turkey!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Nice job on a good tom! Hunting turkeys is a ton like elk hunting. LOVE IT!!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Congrats on a great hunt. It's not an easy thing to convince a big Tom to cross a creek in response to calling etc... Fine work!!!
Too bad they aren't as good a table fare as Elk.


----------



## BMCBryce (Sep 6, 2012)

Well done man. Nice mature bird.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------

